# Liste mit button onclick verknüpfen



## karlheinzleo (2. Jan 2020)

Hallo, meine Aufgabe ist es einen Button zu erstellen, der den eingegebenen Text aus einem Textfeld oberhalb des Buttons als Liste darstellt. 
Der eingegebene Text wird oberhalb des Buttons dargestellt, jedoch wird dieser noch nicht als Liste dargestellt sondern überschrieben sobald man eine neue Eingabe macht. Würde mich über Hilfe freuen! 

So sieht es momentan aus :


```
<div id="eingabe">
        
            
    <p id="Textfeld"> </p> 
    
        
        <script type="text/javascript">
            function changeText () {
                var wunschliste = document.getElementById("inputX").value;
                var textfield = document.getElementById("Textfeld");
                textfield.innerHTML=wunschliste; 
                
            }       
        </script>
            
        <form>    
            <input type="text" value ="Neuer Eintrag" name="inputX" id="inputX"> 
            <input type="button" name="submit" value="Eintragen" onClick="changeText();">
            <datalist id="wünsche"> 
            </datalist>
        </form>
    </div>
```


----------



## kneitzel (2. Jan 2020)

Also erst einmal ist dies JavaScript und nicht Java - das sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge.

Kannst Du erst einmal genau beschreiben, was Du erwartest? Was soll denn angezeigt werden?

Also als erstes würde ich Dir raten, dass Du Dir erst einmal Gedanken machst, wie das HTML aussehen soll. Also wenn Nacheinander "Text 1", "Text 2" und "Text 3" eingegeben wurde: Was soll da an HTML generiert worden sein?

Wenn Du Dir das überlegt hast, dann kannst Du hin gehen und die notwendigen Anpassungen machen. Dazu wäre dann der nächste Schritt, dass Du erst einmal umgangssprachlich formulierst, was gemacht werden soll!


----------



## karlheinzleo (2. Jan 2020)

Tut mir leid, fang grad erst damit an. 
Ich habe mein Eingabefeld wo ich meine Wünsche eingebe, welche mir nach dem Klicken des Buttons oberhalb des Eingabefeldes aufgelistet werden sollen. Momentan wird der Eintrag immer wieder überschrieben und nicht untereinander aufgelistet. Anbei ein Screenshot.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Jan 2020)

Also erwartest Du eine Ausgabe untereinander einfach als Text?
Wie kannst Du sowas denn in HTML schreiben? Passe Dein HTML doch einmal an, so dass da steht:
Zeile 1
Zeile 2
==> Wie sieht der HTML Code dafür aus?

Und wenn Du das hast:
==> Wie musst du den HTML Code anpassen, damit da steht:
Zeile 1
Zeile 2
Zeile 3


----------

